# TV decision with 4K upscaling with DirectTV



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

I want to replace the TV for my mother and she is currently using a 47" LG that's about 5-6YO and is 1080i. The viewing distance is roughly 15-16' but I only have room for a 60" display max....I have 54" of width but could go maybe another inch but that's pushing it.

The PQ of her set is decent at best, I was looking to pull the trigger around black friday and would like to stay under $1K. One of my questions is that since the viewing distance is as far as it is, should I use a TV for upscaling or a receiver? I don't know how well the DTV signal can be upscaled, but thinking that when I can get a good upscaled signal whenever possible should help at the viewing distance for the best posible pic.

They don't watch a lot of movies, would generally be 95% DTV feed.

I was thinking about the Sony 900F but it doesn't come in 60".....:rant: That being said, I would settle on the 55" 900F if there isn't a better 60" alternative. I hear the Vizio has some great sets, but being a plasma guy, I'm on the fence of also going with a used VT60 in a 60" or maybe a Samsung 8500 series plasma just for the PQ even though I can't get 4K out of it.

I cannot base my decision on Blu-Ray or UHD videos, I have to find the best set for Direct TV with occasional standard DVD and Blu Ray films.

All input and criticism appreciated.


----------

